# Help with price....(my price is posted)



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys im looking to bid this property. 620 a push and 650 on salt what are your thoughts?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know how anyone could price salt at this point unless you have contracted prices for 14/15 season.


Is that a flat rate push for 2 or 24in ?


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Im going off 25 cents a pound


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

even if salt is 200 a ton i still will make 15 cents a pound


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Is that a flat rate push for 2 or 24in ?

That was for a 0-4 inch push


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

And how many pounds are u figuring


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1820135 said:


> And how many pounds are u figuring


2595lbs or 750lbs per acre


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd be lower...but that's my costs and my market. Not a clue what your market or overhead is...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, I don't think 175/acre would fly around here either. More like 400-425 plus salt.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I guess I didn't think of it at 175/acre I think I will lower my price down some


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You get 25 cents a pound out of salt? Damn!


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1820311 said:


> You get 25 cents a pound out of salt? Damn!


That's what I charged last year. But I used bagged. Looking to go bulk this year so I'm looking at 18 cents on lots over an acre.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Be @ $325 a push up to 6" here. I would want another $50 per inch after that if waiting until the end.
Salt, still learning.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1820326 said:


> Be @ $325 a push up to 6" here. I would want another $50 per inch after that if waiting until the end.
> Salt, still learning.


Well I have reevaluated after all thats been said. Im now 430 for the push and 477 with salt. which seems a little more realistic i think.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, where is Fairborn?


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1820330 said:


> Yeah, where is Fairborn?


Dayton ohio


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fannin76;1820329 said:


> Well I have reevaluated after all thats been said. Im now 430 for the push and 477 with salt. which seems a little more realistic i think.


You are right.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I enlarged it, and took a good look this time. I think I too would want $430 per push, and $50 per inch over 6". I underestimated the size and islands. There's a solid 3 hours of work there for my truck if I hustled. Looks like a good spot for the wings.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

I need me some wings lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Fannin76;1820399 said:


> I need me some wings lol


You planning on using a pickup?


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

SnowGuy73;1820439 said:


> You planning on using a pickup?


If I get it I plan on having two trucks or my truck and small skid steer


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Fannin76;1820443 said:


> If I get it I plan on having two trucks or my truck and small skid steer


I'd go truck with wings and skid with a pusher and bucket.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

That's the plan u believe I'm trying to get a push box for NY gehl and a set if used wings


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That seems a bit high to me per push.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I just ran it through the Excel spreadsheet estimator I built to price everything we do with. 

My prices are $320/push up to 4 inches and $165 for salt. I'll probably get blased for the salt price, but keep in mind, my overhead, my market, and my margins...


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1820591 said:


> I just ran it through the Excel spreadsheet estimator I built to price everything we do with.
> 
> My prices are $320/push up to 4 inches and $165 for salt. I'll probably get blased for the salt price, but keep in mind, my overhead, my market, and my margins...


Can i buy salt from you?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Fannin76;1820632 said:


> Can i buy salt from you?


I grabbed the margin price below what I meant to. Should be $185 for salt. If it were priced for bagged salt, I'd be $350.

Now do you see why I said I wish I could get what you're asking for salt?

Our contracts include a clause that covers salt price increases. For some reason, I have a very hard time getting any more than $150 a ton out of salt.

Listed in order, Applied price, profit, price per "bag", cost per pound, and price per ton. Maybe I'm sharing more than I should, but I hate to see you have someone come in and price it appropriately for bulk salt and you not get the account.

Bagged:
$353.92	$91.76	$6.76	$0.14	$270.51
Bulk:
$187.10	$69.35	$1.59	$0.07	$143.00


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is awesome info thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Were not in the same market but u can delete your comment so others can't see ur price structure


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I got your PM. Understand on the difference in pricing....much different market with the snowfall amounts.

Have fun and happy plowing!


----------

